# Rainbowfish tank mates?



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey guys I inherited 6 Rainbows from a friend moving away. They are currently in my 20G long with my 4 german blue rams. They will all be going in my new 50G tank which is 36Lx18Wx15T (perfect footprint IMO) the Rams and the Rainbows seem to get along fine, what else do you think I could keep in here with them. I was thinking like 30 Neon tetras and a few corys. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Which Rainbows?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I know two of them are Glossolepis pseudoincisus 
one of them is a Melanotaenia boesemani 
the other two im not sure of. Here's a couple pics.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Looks like you have a New Guinea Red and some Goyder Rivers. They grow to about 5" and are peaceful with anything that doesn't fit in their mouths.

Mike


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks for the info!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

BTW, Rainbows are prolific breeders, but the fry are very small and slow growing. I have some Dwarf Neon Rainbows in one of my tanks which has an overabundance of plants. I put some of of the plants in a dish wash basin of water on my fire escape, and I noticed about 10 tiny fry swimming in there the next day. I wish that I had room for a small backyard pond.

Mike


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

well, I dont think Ill have much breeding because I was told they are all males. *** been told rainbows do well with Tangyinikans so im thinking I will put them in the 50G with sand substrate,40 or so shells, 7 Occies ad 7 Julido. Dickfeldis and plants. ill post pics once its all set up.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I wouldn't put Neons with them. My Rainbows killed and ate 6 white clouds (which were bigger than some neons) in about 2 minutes.


----------

